# Spare a minute and help me out.



## Ji-Ji (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey, if you have a minute or two spare can you listen to 30ish second samples tell me which you prefer.
I'm doing a research paper on reverberation techniques, I'm comparing real to DAW spring and plate emulated ones etc...

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VZJ22N5

Just have to vote the other two questions should be optional.

If you do do it, please let me know so I can thank you, appreciate it.

Tar verry muchly!


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably the most important thing I've voted on all year. It's also the only thing, so there's that.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Probably the most important thing I've voted on all year. It's also the only thing, so there's that.


Thanks Man, if only the write up was as easy as the survey life would be grand!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 15, 2013)

Voted. So I can tell you stuck reverb on the first recording and no reverb on the second recording. I voted for the first because, in general, I'm trying to discourage over use of it.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 16, 2013)

ThisisGabe said:


> Voted. So I can tell you stuck reverb on the first recording and no reverb on the second recording. I voted for the first because, in general, I'm trying to discourage over use of it.



There was reverb on both, just convolution reverb on one and standard logic reverb on the other c:
It's funny some people said the opposite to you, but I'm more with your statement.
Thank you so much for your time, finishing the paper so I'll close this thread c:


----------

